# Halloween Uber is going to be epic!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I know it's still more than forty days out&#8230;but I am SOO excited about my ideas for Halloween Uber. I can't wait! Well, I've already told you about pop-up Uber, well it's going to be so much more. Here's how it's going to be.

Imagine you are my rider. You request an Uber and a silver Taurus pulls up. The driver says in a creepy monster man voice "Velcome to the Uber of Terror! Ve will get you home&#8230; Dead or Alive!! (maniacal laughter follows). You enter the back seat and the car is filled with creepy haunted house music and sound effects. It is too late to get out. The ride has already started.

*Enter into Darkness:*

You enter the backseat and you are surprised that you are now encompassed in *ABSOLUTE* darkness. Somehow, the Uber driver has blocked off the windows and access to the front seat with black landscaping plastic. It is creepy&#8230; but this is all there is&#8230; right?

*Scary to touch*

Suddenly you reach over and you feel a bucket. What is in it? Candy? You reach inside and all you feel is cold and slimy and you pull your hand out! (it'll be pumpkin guts). There will be several other different scary things that you can feel if you feel around... A rubbery strings hanging from the ceiling, furs on the windows. It can't get any worse can it?

*Oh Rats:*

As you are trying to trying to keep your cool, you suddenly feel little sharp furry claws run across your lap. You quickly turn on your phone flash light to realize that there is a live RAT sitting on the seat right next to you!!! (I plan to buy a live rat or two for around $20 each at Petsmart. Don't worry. They're very tame and clean). As your eyes adjust, you suddenly realize that the rat is the least of your problems&#8230;

*Oh Jiminy Cricket! *

Besides there being a live rat sharing the backseat with you, you now see that you are also many live insects crawling around on the seat and on the floor&#8230;hundreds of them! (I should be able to get about 100 crickets for $10 at the pet store also)

*Last but not least:*

Just when you begin getting accustomed to sharing the backseat with these creatures of the night&#8230; you suddenly feel a cold rubbery hand upon your shoulder. Where did it come from??? (my assistant hiding in the trunk will be reaching through the back seat opening).

You are about to scream, but suddenly you have arrived at your destination, and you hear your driver's monster man voice say "So&#8230; you did survive the night. Many have not been so fortunate." And then he hands you a little bag of Halloween candy.

You get out of the car with your heart still beating fast, but you can't wait to tell your friends that you just experienced your best most exciting Uber ride EVER!


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

Excellent Idea....Excellent and
Welcome back champ


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome back SadUber !!!

I love it!!!

Are you only doing this Halloween day? Or the whole weekend prior?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah you're going to be deactivated. Probably arrested. Your talents are wasted on Uber. You need to sign up with Lyft where these antics are more appreciated.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome back SadUber !!!
> 
> I love it!!!
> 
> Area you only doing this Halloween day? Or the whole weekend prior?


I was planning only for Halloween, people pretty much tolerate anything on Halloween. Maybe on the weekend before for late night partiers.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If you pull this off you will rule Uber in Apple Valley.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah you're going to be deactivated. Probably arrested. Your talents are wasted on Uber. You need to sign up with Lyft where these antics are more appreciated.


For pity's sake...just roll with the SadUber stories.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

MHR said:


> If you pull this off you will rule Uber in Apple Valley.
> 
> For pity's sake...just roll with the SadUber stories.


I am a total fan. But the live rat will do him in.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I am a total fan. But the live rat will do him in.


Uber is actually VERY animal friendly in their policies. In fact, they deactivate people if they do not accept a ride that has a service animal.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Uber is actually VERY animal friendly in their policies. In fact, they deactivate people if they do not accept a ride that has a service animal.


He can always say that the previous pax left the rat in his car


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

My advice - make sure that none of the passengers have a CCW permit.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Do you have a plan for the dead rat and crickets?
How many sets of these rat/cricket combinations are you buying? 
How long do you think it will take to clean up after each disaster . . . uhhh ride?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> My advice - make sure that none of the passengers have a CCW permit.


But U/L have told pax that our vehicles are weapons free zones.

It will be fine, really, no worries at all.

Welcome back SadUber. You've been productive during your little break!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Do you have a plan for the dead rat and crickets?
> How many sets of these rat/cricket combinations are you buying?
> How long do you think it will take to clean up after each disaster . . . uhhh ride?


I plan to have the back seat setup the same way I have it set up when I want to vomit proof the car. The entire back seat will be covered with Landscaping plastic. It will be very easy to clean anything up.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

If I'm ever in MN I want to have you as my uber driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I know it's still more than forty days out&#8230;but I am SOO excited about my ideas for Halloween Uber. I can't wait! Well, I've already told you about pop-up Uber, well it's going to be so much more. Here's how it's going to be.
> 
> Imagine you are my rider. You request an Uber and a silver Taurus pulls up. The driver says in a creepy monster man voice "Velcome to the Uber of Terror! Ve will get you home&#8230; Dead or Alive!! (maniacal laughter follows). You enter the back seat and the car is filled with creepy haunted house music and sound effects. It is too late to get out. The ride has already started.
> 
> ...


Pumkin guts ?
Mixed with rider puke ?

First rider who feels it screams and flings buket into sad ubers head rest splattering inside of windshield which causes minor accident.
Police arrive to sad uber drenched in pumpkin guts .
Perform roadside sobriety test.
Sad uber slips and is taken in for breathalizer.
Vehicle is towed and impounded.
Pax sue.

Peta also sues and euthanizes rats

Terrified rat runs under brake pedal and prevents stopping !

Disgusted passengers witness rats devouring live insects.
Describe ride as plaque infested coffin from hell.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Some feedback.

I love the live rat. It *has to be caged*. I don't have a particular phobia of rodents but I promise I would lose my S if I had a rat next to me. Even caged lots of people will lose their mind but I think in a plastic little aquarium it would be awesome.

Most of your riders will think you are the best uber driver ever.

A tiny minority will find the experience traumatic and complain.

My guess is you get some good tips for the effort.


----------



## TXBelle (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm a huge Halloween fan and would love this as my Uber ride as I'm heading out in costume! Everything except for the rat. You'd lose my tip with the rat, and boy was it gonna a big one...tipped in the app, of course. 

Or will I? Another Halloween horror story.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Have some woman with irrational fear of rats leap out of moving car.
People with phobias forget all other danger.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> But U/L have told pax that our vehicles are weapons free zones.


I'm sure that we have 100% compliance with that rule - both passengers and drivers.

All sarcasm aside - the moment I saw my ride vehicle with the passenger compartment covered in Visqueen, I would demand it either be removed or I'd cancel the ride. If I had to cancel the ride, you can rest assured I'd contact Uber about the vehicle that had attempted to pick me up. And we all know how sympathetic and understanding Uber is towards the drivers!

Bucket full of slime? Live rats and crickets? People hiding in the trunk?

Sounds like a one-way ticket to permanent deactivation to me!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I once rented this place in Texarkana.
Woke up one night with a large wet sewer rat on my chest !
I was not pleased .
They also ate a hole through my loaf of bread from one end to the other. And threw pancake mix all over the floor.

A Regular Rat Party.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I once rented this place in Texarkana.
> Woke up one night with a large wet sewer rat on my chest !
> I was not pleased .


What was her name?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Service rat, lmao!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> What was her name?


I was up there for pyrotechnic work.
Used to do explosives for then C.A.F Confederate Air Force now the C.A.F. Commemorative Air Force. Bomb squad.
I used to play with Dupont Plastic 1& 2 pound sticks and Avgas and get paid.
Great work for a youngster. Travel country, hang out with rich guys, blow stuff up, fly in WW2 planes & blow stuff up around military aircraft next to runways. Lot of fun. Got paid too.

Well a side job was firework shows.
More blowing stuff up.
Pyrotechnics.
Real busy around 4th july & new years.
Rest of year would tour with Sentinial outfit that did 100, 150, 200 year town & county anniverseries.
Would load them up in town football stadium and put on show.
Fireworks show at end every night.
Usually stayed in town a week then moved to next one.
Well the shop was in Texarkana owned by an old indian gentleman.
We would build set pieces there to sell and use in shows.
Also import and wholesale class c fireworks for the public.

Im a wizard with primer cord, black powder fuse, dupont and avgas.
Can make it do all sorts of fun stuff.
15 gallons of avgas makes a hell of a fireball.we started with plastic buckets and switched to hefty steel sacks.less evaporation and no hard plastic blown all over airfields.

Got to meet a lot of the ww2 vets. Many were still flying back then. They are disappearing forever now. Larger than Life people.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I am a total fan. But the live rat will do him in.


Ya think?

SU, man, i love this guy, his enthusiasm, his naivety... he always puts a smile on my face. But this is not an idea he should follow through with.



SadUber said:


> Uber is actually VERY animal friendly in their policies. In fact, they deactivate people if they do not accept a ride that has a service animal.


ITS A FEDERAL LAW!

Its got notjing to do with animals, it's got to do with the people who need those animals and the Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I was at that plant in Oaklahoma that blew up a week later. Killed28 people.
2nd time it blew up.
Some idiot had box of class c with box staple slid it across bed of truck that illegally wasnt lined with wood and set off chain explosion that blew up the whole place.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I never thought it was possible to do anything crazier than hayride Uber. But here we are! This is literally the type of story that will make national news, but not in a good way!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> What was her name?


Cold wet rat feet!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I'm sure that we have 100% compliance with that rule - both passengers and drivers.
> 
> All sarcasm aside - the moment I saw my ride vehicle with the passenger compartment covered in Visqueen, I would demand it either be removed or I'd cancel the ride. If I had to cancel the ride, you can rest assured I'd contact Uber about the vehicle that had attempted to pick me up. And we all know how sympathetic and understanding Uber is towards the drivers!
> 
> ...


Whenever somebody has had a complaint about something I've done, I always tell them " I don't like it any more than you do, but Uber is requiring that I do this today." I found it really takes a lot of heat off of me


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Not again! I thought you were dead.


Not until Halloween.

Then he is coming for You.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Service rat, lmao!


LMAO!!!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> What was her name?


beat me!


----------



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

See, this is why we need a union. Then we could all do this.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Whenever somebody has had a complaint about something I've done, I always tell them " I don't like it any more than you do, but Uber is requiring that I do this today." I found it really takes a lot of heat off of me


You can buy rubber rats and snakes at the dollar store. That's all I'm saying here brother.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> You can buy rubber rats and snakes at the dollar store. That's all I'm saying here brother.


Im Telling you.
Some women will leap to their deaths over a rubber rat or snake.
Irrational fear is powerful !

I worked with a full grown man who was terrified of birds.

We found out100 feet in the air over chevron Genisis.Hanging off the side of a personell basket.
If 2 of us would not have caught him, he would have plummeted to his death.
No one knew.
Lucky we had quick reflexes.
He endangered us all over a bird.

People can be even worse over rats and snakes.

( the birds would fly back north from mexico. Straight over the gulf.
2 hawks grew wise to this fact. Poor birds flew hundreds of miles to be attacked by Hawks. Wings all over the platform ! Hawks would eat everything but the wings.)


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Whenever somebody has had a complaint about something I've done, I always tell them " I don't like it any more than you do, but Uber is requiring that I do this today." I found it really takes a lot of heat off of me


Lemme see if I've got this correct --

Previously when passengers have complained about the "modifications" you've made to your vehicle, you've stated that it's required by Uber, rather than admit that it's your own initiative?

Doesn't it seem obvious to you that if you have to engage in falsehoods to cover your ass, then you're probably better off not engaging in the action in the first place?

Me personally... I've never liked standing on thin ice. But you're a big boy, you do whatever you want to do.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Im Telling you.
> Some women will leap to their deaths over a rubber rat or snake.
> Irrational fear is powerful !
> 
> ...


Those are very wise words, Master Kenobi. But I have to say that rubber rats and rubber snakes are better than live ones. A passenger may leap to their death out of fright but at least PETA won't be involved.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Buy fake rats. What if they decide they need to kill it to be safe? Now you have rat guts everywhere and have to deal with the fact that you are the reason a pet rat just trying to live it's life is dead.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I worked with a full grown man who was terrified of birds.


I'm a full grown man and I'm terrified of snakes! Big, small, pictures, rubber, in an aquarium... It does not matter. I'd jump out of a moving car if there was one in it with me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If I found a rat in the back during a ride I would give a tip for sure. It's very considerate of you, thinking that the pax might want a snack.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I'm sure that we have 100% compliance with that rule - both passengers and drivers.
> 
> All sarcasm aside - the moment I saw my ride vehicle with the passenger compartment covered in Visqueen, I would demand it either be removed or I'd cancel the ride. If I had to cancel the ride, you can rest assured I'd contact Uber about the vehicle that had attempted to pick me up. And we all know how sympathetic and understanding Uber is towards the drivers!
> 
> ...


The person in the trunk is the only part in violation of Uber policy.



tohunt4me said:


> Pumkin guts ?
> Mixed with rider puke ?
> 
> First rider who feels it screams and flings buket into sad ubers head rest splattering inside of windshield which causes minor accident.
> ...


I can't stop laughing.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah you're going to be deactivated. Probably arrested. Your talents are wasted on Uber. You need to sign up with Lyft where these antics are more appreciated.





Spotscat said:


> I'm sure that we have 100% compliance with that rule - both passengers and drivers.
> 
> All sarcasm aside - the moment I saw my ride vehicle with the passenger compartment covered in Visqueen, I would demand it either be removed or I'd cancel the ride. If I had to cancel the ride, you can rest assured I'd contact Uber about the vehicle that had attempted to pick me up. And we all know how sympathetic and understanding Uber is towards the drivers!
> 
> ...





wk1102 said:


> Ya think?
> 
> SU, man, i love this guy, his enthusiasm, his naivety... he always puts a smile on my face. But this is not an idea he should follow through with.
> 
> ...





Spotscat said:


> Lemme see if I've got this correct --
> 
> Previously when passengers have complained about the "modifications" you've made to your vehicle, you've stated that it's required by Uber, rather than admit that it's your own initiative?
> 
> ...


You heritics are duly noted.

Love the idea and there better be video as usual!!!

Gotta get big rats not just small mice or theyll just hide under the seats. Dont stop at hundreds, make it thousands of crickets!!!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> my assistant hiding in the trunk will be reaching through the back seat opening


Can I be the assistant?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He can always say that the previous pax left the rat in his car


And they told him it was a service rat and he didn't want to risk violation service dog rules (even though we all know it has to be a dog lol), so he didn't dare refuse the rat, then the pax forgot it. 

As for crazy lady jumping out of car to her death cause of rat... well, fear of animals isn't an excuse for denying service animals (die with the lie lol)

Marketing!! Now you can really call it "the ride of death"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Some feedback.
> 
> I love the live rat. It *has to be caged*. I don't have a particular phobia of rodents but I promise I would lose my S if I had a rat next to me. Even caged lots of people will lose their mind but I think in a plastic little aquarium it would be awesome.
> 
> ...


Do they have Black Rats ?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I would not get in a car with the inside covered in plastic, and the crickets would definitely freak me out, more so then a rat... can't handle bugs of any kind... now plastic bugs n rats from the dollar store, I could deal with. You may be pulling over and letting people out A LOT, don't want to be accused of holding people captive that wouldn't be good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sthriftybroke said:


> Buy fake rats. What if they decide they need to kill it to be safe? Now you have rat guts everywhere and have to deal with the fact that you are the reason a pet rat just trying to live it's life is dead.


Or terrified Rat bites passenger in self defense, eats hole through shifter boot and escapes.
Passenger must have series of expensive Rabies shots . . .



Rsabcd said:


> I'm a full grown man and I'm terrified of snakes! Big, small, pictures, rubber, in an aquarium... It does not matter. I'd jump out of a moving car if there was one in it with me.


I knew a woman terrified of cats.
If they looked at her she would shriek.
For some reason, the people scared of certain animals, seem to attract those animals. Cats would look her in the eye.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Service rat, lmao!





Pawtism said:


> And they told him it was a service rat and he didn't want to risk violation...


Don't laugh - there is a woman in Hesperia, CA with a service rat.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/womans-service-rat-alert-spasms/story?id=13721547


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Don't laugh - there is a woman in Hesperia, CA with a service rat.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/womans-service-rat-alert-spasms/story?id=13721547
> 
> View attachment 160173


I had pet red tailed squirrel.
Had a leash. Would walk him in cane field and feed him sugarcane.
One of my cats wanted to eat him.
Took weeks . he wasnt scared of cats.
Squirrels love dry cat food. The cat would look at me in disgust for letting him in house. Squirrels Love beer also.
So i imagine a tame rat would make a good pet.would have to put him in aquarium with mesh top to keep him from eating furniture while i was gone.
Squirrels can also pee over 3 feet. Their aim is good. When they are mad.



Spotscat said:


> Don't laugh - there is a woman in Hesperia, CA with a service rat.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/womans-service-rat-alert-spasms/story?id=13721547
> 
> View attachment 160173


Wet Rat Feet !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey SadUber...

Can I volunteer to be...

The one in the back...

My arm is all hairy...

So the pax will definately freak...

Think we could make a good team...

SadUber meets the monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hey SadUber...
> 
> Can I volunteer to be...
> 
> ...


Hey!!! I volunteered first My arm may not be as hairy  but it's still creepy


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hey!!! I volunteered first My arm may not be as hairy  but it's still creepy


You're going to wind up in his trunk trying regardless



tohunt4me said:


> Or terrified Rat bites passenger in self defense, eats hole through shifter boot and escapes.
> Passenger must have series of expensive Rabies shots . . .
> 
> I knew a woman terrified of cats.
> ...


It's no joke, a pictire of a snake will set me off... ugh. I hate them. I have goose bumps just thinking about them


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hey!!! I volunteered first My arm may not be *as* hairy  but it's still creepy


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

#WatchThread


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry to go off topic but...

"Americans With Disabilities Act only recognizes dogs and *miniature horses *as service animals, meaning that businesses are only required to allow these animals onto premises."

Oh I can't wait to pick up a pax with a miniature horse ...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

ratethis said:


> Sorry to go off topic but...
> 
> "Americans With Disabilities Act only recognizes dogs and *miniature horses *as service animals, meaning that businesses are only required to allow these animals onto premises."
> 
> Oh I can't wait to pick up a pax with a miniature horse ...


There are state and local laws that can be less (but not more) restrictive. Hesperia, CA actually made their own local law (it's only good in their city limits.. or maybe it was county wide, I don't recall, but it's definitely just local to that area) allowing other types of animals as service animals basically because of 3 people (this lady being one of them) who threw a fit about it.

For most of the rest of the country though, you are definitely correct, dogs and mini horses only. We won't have to take mini horses unless we have a vehicle that can actually accommodate them and most of us don't (the mini horse portion of the ADA actually allows not enough space as a reason to decline mini horses, but of course it has to be a reasonable claim of not enough space, which most of us will have no problem meeting).

So as shocking as it is, that service rat is a real thing, but only in that city (or county, whichever the law was), outside of there, it's a ESA or pet.

As a side note, it's also why SDiT (Service Dog in Training) are allowed public access in most states, when the ADA doesn't allow it. There are state laws in most states that are less restrictive allowing SDiTs.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

If I got into a car with plastic sheeting in it, I would think I was going to be assassinated!






Otherwise, get a mechanical mouse or rat buba. Rat feces or mouse feces are HUGE health risks.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Squirrels Love beer also.


That's funny, i had a pet cat that loved beer. She was a small all black cat, i named b****h, it got changed to peaches when I had kids. I'd crack a beer and she'd come running and screaming... meow meow meow. I'd pour a little in the cap and and drink it. 3 or caps full and she was good.

She likes ice cream too, but beer was her favorite.



Rakos said:


> Hey SadUber...
> 
> Can I volunteer to be...
> 
> The one in the back...





DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hey!!! I volunteered first My arm may not be as hairy  but it's still creepy


My god man, you have people fighting to get into your trunk, when I try to get people in my trunk all I get is arrested!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SU , what happened to the Great Pumpkin Project? 

I gave you all that feedback and now it's shelved?

I am disgusted & disappointed .

I want my money back and the invoice for services rendered is in the mail!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SU , what happened to the Great Pumpkin Project?
> 
> I gave you all that feedback and now it's shelved?
> 
> ...


What...you didn't hear...?

Travis K is NOT ...

The Great pumpkin any more...

Time passes some people right by....8>)

Rakos


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

Love this plan!!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SU , what happened to the Great Pumpkin Project?
> 
> I gave you all that feedback and now it's shelved?
> 
> ...


The GPP is still on track. Just waiting for pumpkin patches to mature.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wait, did I miss the part where you were gonna do magic as well or was that redacted?

Apple Valley won't know what hit them....



tohunt4me said:


> Do they have Black Rats ?


...thats racist bro....


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

No, just a typo.. black cats! Fireworks man!


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

"To have a cricket on the hearth is the luckiest thing in the world."

A hundred in the car, not so fortunate..


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

i_k said:


> View attachment 160355
> 
> 
> "To have a cricket on the hearth is the luckiest thing in the world."
> ...


What if one gets on the dash, is it good luck again then?


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> What if one gets on the dash, is it good luck again then?


No, but if a few get under the hood there's some tasty halloween treats..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Once again the Uberzingers cross...

After the halloween night rides...

Immediately switch to...

Spongebob squarepants underwater ride...

That will provide a liquid wash...

And transition right into...

The next SadUber Supermobile Uber...

What a moneymaker....8>)

Rakos


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MHR said:


> View attachment 160413


This should be good...

I'm lucky on Fri the 13th days...

Halloween three years ago...

At the stroke of 3 am...

I saw the great pumpkin...

And got a 9X XL ride for 12 miles...

$300 plus...5 people split...

The girlfriend was a bit freaky..

Butt...I collected from Uber...8>)

Rakos

Ahhh.... The good old days...


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> Buy fake rats. What if they decide they need to kill it to be safe? Now you have rat guts everywhere and have to deal with the fact that you are the reason a pet rat just trying to live it's life is dead.


If pax smashes the rats, will you request a cleaning fee?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JasonB said:


> If pax smashes the rats, will you request a cleaning fee?


Ewwwwww....rat guts....

Now that's just NASTY!!!

Rakos


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

SadUber love the plan. Since you are already planning to freak them out may as well go all in and put child locks on the doors so they can't get out till you open the door for them! Or better yet your trunk assistant can come out in full costume and open it for them



Rakos said:


> Ewwwwww....rat guts....
> 
> Now that's just NASTY!!!
> 
> Rakos


He can throw the rat guts in with the pumpkin guts. You can't have materials wasted not like we are rich or anything.


----------



## Tofolux (Sep 22, 2017)

Getting into a strangers car is scary enough, this is just taking to another level!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> *Oh Jiminy Cricket! *
> 
> Besides there being a live rat sharing the backseat with you, you now see that you are also many live insects crawling around on the seat and on the floor&#8230;hundreds of them! (I should be able to get about 100 crickets for $10 at the pet store also)


I would jump out of the car.Moving or not.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I know it's still more than forty days out&#8230;but I am SOO excited about my ideas for Halloween Uber. I can't wait! Well, I've already told you about pop-up Uber, well it's going to be so much more. Here's how it's going to be.
> 
> Imagine you are my rider. You request an Uber and a silver Taurus pulls up. The driver says in a creepy monster man voice "Velcome to the Uber of Terror! Ve will get you home&#8230; Dead or Alive!! (maniacal laughter follows). You enter the back seat and the car is filled with creepy haunted house music and sound effects. It is too late to get out. The ride has already started.
> 
> ...


Lawsuit is screaming out on this idea. Live rats! Insects! If you really want to scare the passengers show them your earnings statements from Uber. I am sure that will make their hair turn white.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> Lawsuit is screaming out on this idea. Live rats! Insects! If you really want to scare the passengers show them your earnings statements from Uber. I am sure that will make their hair turn white.


Zip it! This one is too good to question!


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

No comment.. just..... wow.... speechless


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SU, since Halloween will be your final day driving for uber, I admire the way you'll be flaming out, doing it your way. Speaking of creepy...while I don't necessarily endorse having someone riding in your trunk (but I love that you're doing it because as you have said - they're not technically in the car) and I don't recommend that the hand touches any pax...when you reach their destination have your creepy manly monster voice yell from the back "Get out of my car...*NOW!" *while the hand reaches out and points to the door.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> Lawsuit is screaming out on this idea. Live rats! Insects! If you really want to scare the passengers show them your earnings statements from Uber. I am sure that will make their hair turn white.


No lawyer is gonna sue an Uber Driver. It's called trying to get blood from a turnip.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Aw'right SadUber

Write a ghost story and be published on the Uber blog.

You write it and I'll say a friend told it to me. Unless they offer this for your area. I can just switch out your city for the one they want.

Or we can make this a group effort.
Any takers?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

MHR said:


> View attachment 160744
> 
> Aw'right SadUber
> 
> ...


Cool! Where is that page?


----------



## onionhead (Aug 20, 2016)

I checked my numbers for last years Halloween day. I made $104 in 6 hours, wtf. It’s all about Halloween weekend, and even then, last year i only made $144 kill me.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> The GPP is still on track. Just waiting for pumpkin patches to mature.


I disagree! You will spread your resources to thin for the GPP project to occur with this car decoration and this trip to southern CA, involving GTA, debauchery and such.

Besides, I have moved on to a similar project called _*The Great Blumpkin Project*_ already.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I disagree! You will spread your resources to thin for the GPP project to occur with this car decoration and this trip to southern CA, involving GTA, debauchery and such.
> 
> Besides, I have moved on to a similar project called _*The Great Blumpkin Project*_ already.


Speaking of SU. Is he gone again? Saw he posted a thread with a bunch of mini stories. A few were great to read, but I didn't get around to listening to the audios and now the link is gone. Anyone have the chance to listen to the audio clips?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Speaking of SU. Is he gone again? Saw he posted a thread with a bunch of mini stories. A few were great to read, but I didn't get around to listening to the audios and now the link is gone. Anyone have the chance to listen to the audio clips?


He takes these mini UP _vacations _all the time.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Speaking of SU. Is he gone again? Saw he posted a thread with a bunch of mini stories. A few were great to read, but I didn't get around to listening to the audios and now the link is gone. Anyone have the chance to listen to the audio clips?


They were all really dumb so I reported it. Looks like it worked.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> They were all really dumb so I reported it. Looks like it worked.


Dude! Why would you do that??


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Dude! Why would you do that??


People that know me know they don't make me mad.
wc1120 knows that now.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Dude! Why would you do that??


I missed the four short stories!? Eeeg Gad.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I disagree! You will spread your resources to thin for the GPP project to occur with this car decoration and this trip to southern CA, involving GTA, debauchery and such.
> 
> Besides, I have moved on to a similar project called _*The Great Blumpkin Project*_ already.


There is ALWAYS enough time for it all!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> There is ALWAYS enough time for it all!


Let's face it the GPP is in jeopardy at this very moment, Oh and ah nice shades.

Don't think they are gonna work on me BTW.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber What about YOUR costume?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> SadUber What about YOUR costume?


I Was Phantom of the Opera. The ladies loved it!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I Was Phantom of the Opera. The ladies loved it!


Yes, we know you were the Phantom. You know the drill... "pics or it never happened!"

The Phantom is definately you:

"In all your fantasies,
You always knew
That man and mystery
Were both in you"

(yeah, my daughter knows the songs)


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> Yes, we know you were the Phantom. You know the drill... "pics or it never happened!"
> 
> The Phantom is definately you:
> 
> ...


Photos are coming, but not from me. I had a very special visitor come to Minnesota this Halloween and take some photos. I know this person plans to post photos shortly.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Photos are coming, but not from me. I had a very special visitor come to Minnesota this Halloween and take some photos. I know this person plans to post photos shortly.


Your visitor will post here on UP?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> Your visitor will post here on UP?


Yes


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Photos are coming, but not from me. I had a very special visitor come to Minnesota this Halloween and take some photos. I know this person plans to post photos shortly.


Can't wait to see Damsel's pics


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Can't wait to see Damsel's pics


I was thinking the same!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I Was Phantom of the Opera. The ladies loved it!


I was SadUber I wore a sweaty teeshirt, a Speedo and flip flops.

The ladies didn't love it. :/


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I was SadUber I wore a sweaty teeshirt, a Speedo and flip flops.
> 
> The ladies didn't love it. :/


I'm my defense , I keep it pretty cold in my car


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonder what Sad Uber is doing THIS HALLOWEEN ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Wonder what Sad Uber is doing THIS HALLOWEEN ?


 You got me all excited thinking SadUber Halloween 2018 was on, now I'm just sad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh where oh where did our Great Pumkin go ?
2 Alien strippers ?
Chained in a basement in Puerto Rico ?
Certainly Someone must have seen him ?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh where oh where did our Great Pumkin go ?
> 2 Alien strippers ?
> Chained in a basement in Puerto Rico ?
> Certainly Someone must have seen him ?


The monkey thinks....

That SadUber is becoming legendary...8>)

Maybe I should write a sonnet....

About the one and only....SadUber....8>)

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh where oh where did our Great Pumkin go ?
> 2 Alien strippers ?
> Chained in a basement in Puerto Rico ?
> Certainly Someone must have seen him ?


I think he filed for bankruptcy after the two strippers wiped him out.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I see many 1*s in your future


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Rakos said:


> The monkey thinks....
> 
> That SadUber is becoming legendary...8>)
> 
> ...


Daniel is legend. I suspect the artist formally known as SadUber has taken 2 accounts on this forum now.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Missing @SadUber








Halloween Uber is going to be epic!


I know it's still more than forty days out…but I am SOO excited about my ideas for Halloween Uber. I can't wait! Well, I've already told you about pop-up Uber, well it's going to be so much more. Here's how it's going to be. Imagine you are my rider. You request an Uber and a silver...




www.uberpeople.net





Oh...the good old days.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we choose
We'd fight and never lose
For we were young and sure to have our way


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Those were the days, my friend
> We thought they'd never end
> We'd sing and dance forever and a day
> We'd live the life we choose
> ...


Long Like Mary Hopkin


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Long Like Mary Hopkin


It's a sad song.
And, a story I think we can all relate to.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Halloween weekend was actually good, due to a genuine desire to get out and do something “after covid”. One of the first nights that reminded me of days of old. I was able to pull $47/hr till 3 am, and woke up to additional surge from drivers being wiped out. 🎃


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> It's a sad song.
> And, a story I think we can all relate to.


She was the FIRST Artist signed to Apple Records after the Beatles started their own record company.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ribak said:


> Missing @SadUber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice revival.


----------

